# can I put larger tires on my S7 rims that presently have 24 x 1/3/4 tires



## 62typhoon (Aug 25, 2012)

was thinking of leaving the fenders off the bike as I like the look,this gives me a lot of clearance now but i have been told only the 24 x 1/34 tires fits my rim.....is there any tire that is higher that will fit the original rims?

thanks


----------



## oquinn (Aug 26, 2012)

*26 x 2.125 kenda tirs look awsome on schwinn middle weigh*

but you will need new rims


----------



## REC (Aug 26, 2012)

62typhoon said:


> was thinking of leaving the fenders off the bike as I like the look,this gives me a lot of clearance now but i have been told only the 24 x 1/34 tires fits my rim.....is there any tire that is higher that will fit the original rims?
> 
> thanks




Look around a little - fleabay, internet, amazon...
26 X  2 X 1&3/4  is a slightly larger tire and looks good on the S-7 equipped rides. 
Here's the 2 biggies...
amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/CST-Cruiser-241-Tire-Black/dp/B003ZMH6N4

fleabay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-S7-CRUISER-TIRES-26-X-2-X-1-3-4-CORVETTE-/180941652188

REC


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 26, 2012)

Only 24 x 1 3/4 tires work on 24"  S7 rims     26" tires will not work


----------



## how (Aug 26, 2012)

this guy has asked the same question fifty times in fifty different ways..it is getting tiring


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 26, 2012)

Relax ^

The guy is learning.

We werent so lucky to be born with the knowledge that you have.


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey '62,Alls ya need are 24" Schwinn S-2 hoops (or generic) 36 spoke.

They will accept any 24x2.125 tire.

I dont know if they will fit in your frame tho...(too wide?)

There is a real easy way to swap the hoops without unlacing the spokes.

Tape all the spokes together,then de-nipple the old hoop.The spokes will keep the same pattern to the hub and rim.

Screw the nips back on and true them up.

DONE


----------



## oquinn (Aug 26, 2012)

*I'm looking at my s-7 rim!!*

measure 23" diameter tire on it says 26x 1 3/4


----------



## how (Aug 26, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> Relax ^
> 
> The guy is learning.
> 
> We werent so lucky to be born with the knowledge that you have.




HIs question has been answered over and over correctly,, I guess he doesnt like the correct answer


----------



## dxmadman (Aug 26, 2012)

*Wanna see my chubby?*

How fat ya wana go? I had 2 24's, one a balloon one a mid weight that took s7's, I scrapped my old rims and bought 2 new sets of heavy duty rims n spokes, 2.25 for the balloon and 1.75 for the mid, I used 24x 3 felt thick bricks, they run true and no rubbing issues, I did remove my fenders on my mid, this is overkill but ya wanted fatter. Here is a mock up of my 24 balloon with mid weight fork, s2 on back and 1.75 on front, I took thus early summer but I can post a finished pic later, no rubbing!


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 26, 2012)

Nobody makes or has made a fatter tire for the 24" S-7 rim.  We're lucky they still make any sort of tires at all for these rims.  You'll have to buy new wheels in order to use fatter tires.  And the S-7 rims are a different diameter than the S-2 / standard size rims, so a simple rim swap won't work, and you'd likely be hard pressed to find modern 24" rims in 28 hole and the old 24" S-2 28 hole hoops are pricey and hard to find.
If you want fat tires, you're going to be buying new wheels.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey Geoff,I didnt know that 24" Schwinn S-7's were 28 spoke...

I just got Schooled today.


(Every other 24" rim I ever worked on was 36 spoke.)


----------



## 62typhoon (Aug 27, 2012)

*62 typhoon 7 rims*



how said:


> HIs question has been answered over and over correctly,, I guess he doesnt like the correct answer






Thank you so much for all the responses and patience, this has answered all my questions and concerns as I have to order my parts from the States, we have no suppliers in Canada.....also like to thank "HOW"for his contribution, now you can get your jammies on and have mom tuck you in......


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey 62,Dont pay any attention to him.

WE are here to help.

I KNOW it can be a little confusing working on some Schwinn sizes.


----------



## REC (Aug 27, 2012)

I probably was a bit short on caffiene when I read the post, an didn't notice 24" S-7.

Nuttin out there for them suckers other than the skinny little tires like they came with.

I think I caught the title to the post after the original. My bad. I'm steppin out of this one now.

REC


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 27, 2012)

Just to clarify, not all 24" S-7 hoops are 28 hole, but 1960s era and up are.  1950s era were 36 hole for a while. Not sure when exactly they switched to 28, but I think it was before '58.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 27, 2012)

Then "All Things Schwinn" How breaks 62's stones for getting confused...

He could have spent his posting time helping him.

How,How,How,How...ZZ Topp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnMFOeEPUks


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Geoff for the clarification on the spoke count.


----------

